# Looking for a MALE Co Parent



## Tracey1603 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
I'm nearly 35 and a single mum of a nearly 3 year old.  I'm desperately broody.  I was going to go down the sperm donor route but have decided to try co-parenting but I'm struggling to find a fairly local hetrosexual man.  

Does anyone know of anyone who might be interested?  I live in Harlow in Essex.

The reason I've shelved the sperm donor idea is because I feel it might be better trying to keep a father involved although I know there are no guarantees.  The relationship with my sons dad is hidious although he does see his son but treats me with contempts - which is one reason why I've given up on the idea of waiting for love and doing it the expected way! 

Any ideas or feedback gratefully received.  Thanks Tracey x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Tracey good luck but can I ask why you only want to use a heterosexual man- the men I know who have successfully co-patented are all gay men.
Have you looked on pride angel website google it?


----------



## Tracey1603 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
I'm a member of Pride Angel.  I just feel that what I'm looking at is complicated enough without adding to the complication for us (me, baby and dad) of having a gay father.  Absolutely nothing personal intended just that.  I hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome Tracey.  I went down the co-parent route for about 4 months with both straight and gay men.  For me it got too complicated but it may be different for you.  I used co-parent match and met some really nice guys around surrey and london.  All genuine and real people.  If you want more information please ask.  I'm happy to let you know about my journey and why I chose to go it alone. I wish you luck in whatever you choose.  There are some amazing resources on this message board about the right questions to ask etc.  

God Bless,

Dawn


----------

